# NanoFil fishing Line



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Does anyone here have any experience with NanoFil fishing line from Berkley? I picked some up today. It’s supposed to be the next-gen fishing line to use on spinning reels. They say it increases casting distance in a very noticeable way and is much stronger than monos. Hopefully I’ll get to put it to good use tomorrow morning.


Any experiences good or bad would be helpful.


http://www.berkley-fishing.com/line/nanoFil


----------



## skays (Jul 4, 2009)

Never heard of it. Sold at BassPro? Did switch back to mono on my inshore spinning reels for a short time. Used Ande Backcountry, but still did not cast as far as braid, so put braid back on. I use 10# PowerPro for reds, spec, flounder, etc.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

Just to post a quick report. I fished yesterday using exclusively the new NanoFil line that I picked up at Academy Sports. This stuff is as advertised. It is definitely unlike fishing with braid or monos. I didn't have one line twist or tangle all day The line has almost zero memory, which is fantastic. I was skeptical about an increase in casting distance, but I really did have more distance on my casts. The only downside to using this new line is price ($20 for 150yd) and you must use a special kind of knot to avoid slipping. 

All in all, I loved using NanoFil and will keep it on my Penn Fierce. I can highly recommend.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

I use to have it on a few of my rod until I started have break offs. I had 9 break offs total,5 in one day. Yes it does cast very far but my .02, use spiderwire invisa-braid ultra cast. It is much more durable and it casts equally as far as nano-fil. I thought the nano-fil was great the first few times also but you'll start to notice small frays everywhere in line.


----------



## Tobiwan (Apr 27, 2012)

I was told mono is better than braid for top water and trout fishing in general because of line stretch and lure action is this not true? I wanted to put braid on but I wasn't sure what was best so I went with mono.


----------



## ctgalloway21 (Jun 25, 2012)

is nanofil braid or flouro, or neither?


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

ctgalloway21 said:


> is nanofil braid or flouro, or neither?


It's neither. It's a new line technology.


----------



## JasonL (May 17, 2011)

fsu alex said:


> I use to have it on a few of my rod until I started have break offs. I had 9 break offs total,5 in one day. Yes it does cast very far but my .02, use spiderwire invisa-braid ultra cast. It is much more durable and it casts equally as far as nano-fil. I thought the nano-fil was great the first few times also but you'll start to notice small frays everywhere in line.


Interesting. Were the break-offs where you tied the line to the lure or in the middle due to the frays?


----------



## capt wade (Oct 5, 2009)

It's got about a three month lifespan till it begins to fray and break way to easily from my experience. I got threw away three reels worth, no sense in losing a good fish to crappy line.


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

The break offs weren't at the knot, they were somewhere in between the knot and the tod tip.


----------



## hawkpcb48 (Nov 14, 2011)

Have used it since it came out, and it makes a huge difference in casting but have noticed it wears. power pro holds up better, but doesnt cast as far. pick ur poison.


----------



## barefoot (Nov 3, 2011)

use mono myself, 12 - 17#...only thing that breaks me off are [email protected]#! ladyfish and big reds..


----------

